# Starting on Naltrexone



## B.B. (Jun 2, 2003)

Hi all. I finally received delivery of Naltrexone at a 0.5 mg dose. Although my doctor is very skeptical, he went ahead and gave me the prescription, and I did some calling around and found a pharmacy in NYC (Park-Irmat Drug Corp.) that was able to fill it.The study that showed some promise was based on a dosage of 0.5 mg each night. I've read online about others who are taking it at other dosage levels, but I'm not sure why since the specific study that showed success was at 0.5 mg. Although I don't think it is a problem, does anyone know if Naltrexone would cause problems with the other two IBS meds that I take. I'm prescribed Amitriptyline at 50 mg. daily and Hyoscyamine S04 at 0.375 mg. per dose, with two doses per day. I also take Propecia, and when needed, Immodium.Well, I'm planning on starting this evening, and will continue to take my current meds along with it.Keep your fingers crossed, and I'll let you know how it goes.Brad


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

best to check with your doctor about interactions or you could ask the specialist? Do you have any information about naltrexone studies you could share withthers here?Bada


----------

